# Sprinkler deflectors?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Change the head to a differnat style or readjust the ones you already have. If they worked once then they may just be loose and have turned.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You probably just need to readjust them. It needs be done every couple of years are so. If they don't adjust correctly they may need to be replaced but I would deftly try adjusting them first.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

We set them to come on & I slightly adjusted them angle & spray output & seems to be ok, yet they didn't seem that bad to cause the damage its causing now I'm worried?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

What type of sprinkler heads are these? I appreciate your concern and something must not only be wetting but hitting your stucco at fairly high pressure. 

Usually they are of four types. One has the spray patterned machined into the head and the pattern should never change. I used to love specifying Toro things that had plates you dropped in place for the spray pattern. With a third type you adjust by pressing and twisting the top of the sprinkler head or their may be an adjustment screw. The last type I remember are rainjet type things and as mentioned they do need to be adjusted or be rebuilt now and then. 

They have one or two spring looking metal rings with little wings on them. The sprinkler should change direction when it hits one of those wings. Rainjets work at higher pressure than most and those metal rings can be twisted under the force. If they are old and flexing too much the trajectory of the water pattern will change.

You could just move out of LA to a civilized part of the country where it rains and even snows more than a few months a year? And where irrigation is a luxury and status symbol. Of course you LaLaLand people don't care. We in N California got rationed while we supplied water to you all. Of course any day now California will crack and fall into the ocean. It is just too big not too? 

I should not joke. Worst earthquake in US history caused a river to run backward not far from me.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

I have the heads with the spray pattern in the plastic that you can see with an adjustment screw for the water flow.
& I was just in Northern Cali, Eureka actaully & must say its beautiful up there & seems you guys get much more rain than we do, in our desert we call home.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Telfair said:


> I have the heads with the spray pattern in the plastic that you can see with an adjustment screw for the water flow.
> & I was just in Northern Cali, Eureka actaully & must say its beautiful up there & seems you guys get much more rain than we do, in our desert we call home.


Wow. Way up north. I hope you did not hug a tree in California. Best trees to be hugged are on the Oregon side. Unless you are into kinky stuff down south, like where you are and think nothing of huggin a palm thing.

Here in Chicago we love warm hugging anything or anybody. Some, not me carry sticks from trees to make the hugs resonate and feel more special. 

Let's get your sprinklers fixed though. Can you post a picture of what the heads look like.


----------

